# Naples, Italy



## Rose Pink (Jun 2, 2012)

DH and I will be going to Naples sometime next spring to visit our son and his family.  I don't even know where to start to plan sightseeing.  Our DIL said they just did a USO sponsored tour of the Vatican for much less than the prices I've seen on the Internet for other tour groups.  Hopefully, that will be an option for us when we go.

I also want to see Pompeii and so many other places I can't even remember them all.  I know I won't be able to visit them all in ten days.

So, what do others suggest for Italian must sees using Naples as home base?  We do have some HH points we can use for hotel stays.  We are not time sharing so are not confined in that regard.  I might be able to squeeze some vacation dollars for local hotels if a Hilton property is not available.

Any tour guide recommendations?  We don't want to rent a car.  We don't speak Italian.  I plan to try to learn some between now and then but the old brain just doesn't retain as much these days.

Many thanks for your insights and suggestions.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Of course, a few days in Rome, but close by, Capri and the Amalfi Coast.
List of Tours: http://www.viator.com/Naples/d508-ttd?activities=all


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 2, 2012)

Naples is a dirty, violent, drug ridden city.  Think 80's New York!  However, once you escape from this hell hole there is a complete contrast and some real gems to find.  Pompeii is amazing, absolutely mind blowing.  I loved it, my wife less so but if you're into history and have a fertile imagination it's a fantastic place.  I could probably spend a week there however one day is sufficient.  Sorrento and the Amalfi Coast is to die for.  Forget schedules and timetables, this is the place for slowing down and enjoying great food, fantastic wine and gorgeous scenery.  I wouldn't worry too much about learning Italian.  I tried it with my basic smattering however the recipient always appeared frustrated and just replied in perfectly good English.  If Rome is on your agenda then you're in for a treat, absolutely fantastic city with some amazing sights.  Two or three days should suffice but be prepared for a lot of walking.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks, Talent!  When I google so much comes up and I need help narrowing it down.  That website is helpful in doing that.

Does anyone know if going to Alberobello to see the Trulli is doable in a short time frame?  What about Cinque Terre?  I know that is farther up the coast but maybe we could go by train?  

I am probably trying to do way too much but I don't know if I'll ever get back to Italy again.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks, Pompey!  I know Naples isn't that great but that is where my DS lives (US Navy) and so that will be home base.

I remember seeing a National Geographic magazine about Pompeii and the human casts.  The pictures were haunting.  Then, last Christmas, DH and I went to Boston to visit our DD and went to the museum that was hosting a Pompeii exihibit.  We saw some a movie about what life was like, a movie showing the timeline of the eruption, artifacts and then there were those human casts.  It was heartbreaking.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Rose Pink said:


> I remember seeing a National Geographic magazine about Pompeii
> and the human casts.  The pictures were haunting.



One can easily spend 1/2 a day wandering the ancient streets.
If you're not easily offended, visit the brothel. X-rated pictograms.

We had lunch at the cafeteria in the middle. An American couple,
not knowing we were also, pointed at salt+pepper shakers and said:
"Excuzee, wee usee theese?" as if adding "ee" translated to Italian. 

BTW, Viator is not a tour operator, but a booking service.
We've used them on several occasions in Europe and been satisfied.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL, I thought NY in the eighties was great! But much more expensive for me than today, even with a bit weaker Euro! I guess it must be me but I never had any problems with crime or drugs or whatsoever, not in NY, not in Naples! Italy is wonderful and so is the southern part. Besides it is very handy that your son lives there. He will be steetwise enough to show you around. 

I don't know how much time you will have but don't overdo it.. But maybe you will have the chance to spend a few days in other areas's? With your son living there you might have other chances to come back. But then again that might be easy for me to say. Being in Europe we have been tens of times to Italy. There is not much we haven't see, so every time we did another area. We always did the big cities seperately. They are nice but we prefer the country side and the wonderful drives between the small old towns. The Amalfi coast is amazing and so is the area of Cinque terre. I know Americans don't like to drive in Italy but if you can or if your son wants to drive you, please do, because you will miss so much when you don't drive around in italy.

Alberobello will be about 4 hours driving from Naples, I guess. Cinque terre will be too far for one day, about 8 hours driving, I guess. Amalfi is nearby, about one or two hours. You might consider Capri. Enjoy your trip !


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 3, 2012)

*Ideas from Naples*

Capri for sure.  Herculaneum, as well as Pompeii, and Paestum, with a temple reminiscent of the Acropolis.

We will be using APTours doing a half-day visit to Pompeii & Sorrento for our port day in Naples on our upcoming Med cruise and I will post back on our experience with them. Another well-recommended Italy tour company is RomeInLimo, who provide daytours all over Italy.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 3, 2012)

Be sure to visit the Naples archeological museum along with the Pompeii stuff. Pompeii's ruins are cool, but the contents of the city, the frescos, mosaics, and everyday details of life were taken to this museum. There is a room with the x-rated 'diversions' of the city that you choose to see or not. Remember, Pompeii was a seaport offering entertainment to sailors before 79 a.d. 

You'll enjoy Sorrento, the Amalfi coastline, Capri. Having family there to show you around will be priceless!

Jim


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you, everyone.  So many choices!  So little time (and money and energy and stamina  ). 

The main event will just be seeing my family, especially my granddaugher.  I miss that little girl.  We skyped with my son and DGD a week or so ago.  She told me that she was in Italy and her things were in Italy and aske if I was coming to Italy today?  

I am aware of the X-rated Pompeii stuff. Some of it was displayed in the exhibit we saw in Boston.  I don't feel the need to see more of it.  I do want to see the city, though.  Get a feel for the size of it and so on.

I am looking forward to this trip.  DH managed to snag first class tix with his FF miles.  We will have to overnight at DeGaulle airport or nearby.  I should check out if there is anything to do for the brief time we are there.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 5, 2012)

I was told that, if you only had a chance to go to one, you should go to Herculaneum rather than Pompeii.  Sounds to me like you'll have time for both!  Lucky you!  Capri, Amalfi coast - train to Rome and maybe an overnight if you have time. Sorrento, etc.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 5, 2012)

Rose Pink said:


> Thank you, everyone.  So many choices!  So little time (and money and energy and stamina  ).
> 
> The main event will just be seeing my family, especially my granddaugher.  I miss that little girl.  We skyped with my son and DGD a week or so ago.  She told me that she was in Italy and her things were in Italy and aske if I was coming to Italy today?
> 
> ...



Enjoy the main event: your granddaughter! That means eating gelati which was my favorite pastime in Italy with my grandmother when I was a child!


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 5, 2012)

Margariet said:


> Enjoy the main event: your granddaughter! That means eating gelati which was my favorite pastime in Italy with my grandmother when I was a child!


Oh, yes!  Looking forward to the food. DS says it is wonderful.  I love gelato and anything that resembles ice cream.


----------



## clatraek (Aug 28, 2012)

Rose Pink said:


> DH and I will be going to Naples sometime next spring to visit our son and his family.  I don't even know where to start to plan sightseeing.  Our DIL said they just did a USO sponsored tour of the Vatican for much less than the prices I've seen on the Internet for other tour groups.  Hopefully, that will be an option for us when we go.



Hi Rose Pink
I’ve been in Italy several times but for the first time in Naples area I suggest to take a trip with a touring service avoiding the off limits zones. I get a private tour with Rudy’s touring service in Naples I drive with franco, a very kind person it seems to travel with a friend  and he’s a great knowledge of the place. The Amalfi coast is awesome!!! Don’t miss it and if you ask to franco something typical to eat he drives you to some typical restaurants!! If you want you can book even tours in Rome and the Vatican museum and in Tuscany. Have a look to his web site and to his tripadivisor too.        
Let me know how is going on.


----------



## radmoo (Aug 28, 2012)

Rose Pink said:


> Thanks, Talent!  When I google so much comes up and I need help narrowing it down.  That website is helpful in doing that.
> 
> Does anyone know if going to Alberobello to see the Trulli is doable in a short time frame?  What about Cinque Terre?  I know that is farther up the coast but maybe we could go by train?
> 
> I am probably trying to do way too much but I don't know if I'll ever get back to Italy again.



Haven't visited Cinque Terre but Amalfi Coast is AMAZING!!  You could go from Sorrento to Salerno and up to Ravello.  As much as I drive anywhere, we opted for no car and hired a driver for the day.   We stayed at b&b halfway between Amalfi and Ravello and took public bus or walked everywhere


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 28, 2012)

Naples has more to offer than most people realize.  I suggest you go to iTunes and look for audio podcasts on Rick Steve's Italy...they are free downloads.

This is a beautiful and very historic part of Italy that shouldn't be missed.  You'll love it...and the Lemoncello!  If you want a tour guide to drive you around the coast (don't drive yourself) look up Driveamalfi.com and request the driver Salvatore who speaks English (there's another one who doesn't).  Enjoy.

Brian


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Pickpockets*

Be really - really - really careful going through the train station in Naples. There are some extremely skilled pickpockets operating there. 

          -----------Zach, aka "walletless one"


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips.  We won't be going for a few months and I feel so overwhelmed trying to decide what all to do.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 8, 2012)

If you overnight at CDG, it's easy to get to downtown Paris. Take the RER and depending on your time, either have a drink at a sidewalk cafe or just wander around the area of the Louvre or take a Batobus along the Seine. 

Cheers


----------

